

LINUX System Call Quick Reference [pdf] - degio
http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/qrc/linux%20system%20call%20quick%20reference.pdf

======
CUViper
Do note that syscall numbers vary by architecture -- these are for 32-bit x86.
Up to 190 is rather short too -- it's now I think 357, latest being sys_bpf.

I like the "ausyscall" command for querying syscall numbers in general, e.g.
"ausyscall --dump i686".

~~~
norswap
Ah I was about to inquire were the system calls for async I/O were. That
explains it.

